# Gleiche Farben importieren



## croxxx69 (16. Juni 2010)

hallo,

wollte fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt?
also ich finde diese farben kombination ganz gut:
http://www.kava.hr/SLIKE/Pozadina2.jpg

also dieses bild hat 1x34pxl

und will mein forum in diese farbe verändern. möchte also nur die farben übernehmen, aber design beibehalten. hier ist eine datei die verändert werden soll:
http://www.kava.hr/Forum/styles/610nm/imageset/site_logo.gif
oder auch so eine:
http://www.kava.hr/Forum/styles/610nm/imageset/topic_unread_mine.gif
oder:
http://www.kava.hr/Forum/styles/610nm/theme/images/header_bg.gif

jetzt wollte ich fragen wie ich (am besten mit dem programm gimp) das am einfachsten mit der neuen farbe veränern kann ohne die form oder design zu ändern?


lg!


EDIT:
also nochmal verständlicher:

wenn ich text habe oder ähnliche sachen wie z.bs. bei:
http://www.kava.hr/Forum/styles/610nm/imageset/site_logo.gif

also möchte diese farbkombination nehmen mit diesem farbverlauf:
http://www.kava.hr/SLIKE/Pozadina2.jpg

bzw. hier ist mein problem:
http://www.kava.hr/Forum/

wie man sehen kann habe ich ein teil schön eingefärbt, jetzt würde ich das bild im header genauso einfärben, aber das design beibehalten...


----------

